# Need ID of a '64 middleweight from a B&W photo



## bikemonkey (Sep 10, 2019)

Just got this via text...original owner can't remember what he was riding...can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## Scout Evans (Sep 10, 2019)

AMF made, maybe a Roadmaster. Star sprocket. Might be a Western Flyer, but same bike.


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 10, 2019)

looks like a jc Higgins to me


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2019)

bobsbikes said:


> looks like a jc Higgins to me




No Murray drop out on that so not a Higgins.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 11, 2019)

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/amf-roadmaster-jet-pilot-26-boys-bike-10046767
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-amf-jet-pilot-bicycle-28627765
Any of these?


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 11, 2019)

Great information! Thanks to all!

I am thinking Rennfaron's  Jet Pilot posted above with the white chainguard is a match.


----------

